# Wer darf einen NOT-HALT quittieren?



## Pimp.my.PC (8 April 2016)

Guten Morgen,

wir haben bei uns den Fall dass wir mehrere Regalbediengeräte in einem  Hochregallager einsetzen, welches auch in mehrere Teile aufgeteilt und  gegeneinander Zutrittsgeschützt ist.
Die Schaltschränke stehen in einem, für alle Mitarbeiter zugängigem Bereich und leider drücken unserer Maschienenführer (anderer Anlagen) gerne mal auf alle möglichen Knöpfe.
Alle 4 RBGs haben einen (alle den selben) Schlüsseltaster zum quittieren des NOT-HALT.
Meine Fragen nun:
Wer darf einen (quittierfähigen) NOT-HALT quittieren können? Darf ich die Schlüssel einfach am Schaltschrank stecken lassen?

Es ist zu unterscheiden zwischen Instandhaltung, Maschienenführer Hochregal und anderen Mitarbeitern.
Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Vorschriften oder Normen?

Danke und LG
Sebastian

PS: Wir sind Anlagenbetreiber, mit dem Maschinenbauer gibt es dazu keine Regelungen oder Vereinbarungen.


----------



## cmm1808 (8 April 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe da keine Norm im Kopf.
Generell ist es doch so, dass bei einem abschließbaren Not-Halt der Schlüssel von dem abgezogen und mitgenommen wird, der den Not-Halt ausgelöst hat und nachher mit dem Schlüssel wieder quittiert.
Bescheiden ist natürlich wenn:
1. der Schlüssel stecken bleibt
2. ein anderer Bediener einen baugleichen Schlüssel besitzt und damit Schindluder treibt
Auch wir betreiben ein Hochregallager mit mehreren RGBs.
Es werden Arbeitsplätze und Mitarbeiter definiert.
Andere Mitarbeiter haben durch ein festgelegtes Zutrittsmanagement (über RFID-Chips) keinen Zugang zum Lager.

Ein Hochregallager stellt ja bauartbedingt eine Maschine mit Hintertretbarkeit dar.
D.h., die Gefahrenbereiche sind eingezäunt und müssen so ausgeführt werden, dass wenn ein Mitarbeiter durch eine Schutztür ins Innere geht, kein anderer die Tür schließt und wieder einschaltet.
Dies wird in der Regel auch über einen Schlüsselschalter an den Sicherheitstüren realisiert, den der Mitarbeiter dann abzieht und mit nimmt.
Da gibt es verschiedene Systeme, je nach Anwendungsfall.

Ein Not-Halt sollte nicht von einem Mitarbeiter als "Anlage ausschalten" genutzt werden, sondern nur wenn Gefahr besteht.
Daher, so ist es bei uns, wird ein Not-Halt so gut wie nie von einem Mitarbeiter ausgelöst.
Daher sollte hinterfragt werden, warum der Not-Halt öfters ausgelöst wird.

Zu Deinem Fall:
Wenn Mitarbeiter einfach mal so auf irgendwelche Knöpfchen drücken ist ein Gespräch (oder im Härtefall eine Abmahnung) nötig.


----------



## stevenn (8 April 2016)

Pimp.my.PC schrieb:


> Die Schaltschränke stehen in einem, für alle Mitarbeiter zugängigem Bereich und leider drücken unserer Maschienenführer (anderer Anlagen) gerne mal auf alle möglichen Knöpfe.
> Alle 4 RBGs haben einen (alle den selben) Schlüsseltaster zum quittieren des NOT-HALT.
> Meine Fragen nun:
> Wer darf einen (quittierfähigen) NOT-HALT quittieren können? Darf ich die Schlüssel einfach am Schaltschrank stecken lassen?


warum drücken die auf alle möglichen Knöpfe???

Den Schlüssel stecken lassen ist jetzt ein Scherz oder? Welchen Sinn hätte der Schlüssel dann?
Not-Halt ist für den Notfall! Wenn so einer gedrückt wurde sollte vielleicht eine höhere Person bescheid wissen.
Mein Vorschlag, erstmal herausfinden, warum die Leute auf alle möglichen Knöpfe drücken, dann aufklären und den Not-Halt nur für den Notfall nutzen (denn dafür ist er da)
Und wenn dann der Not-Halt gedrückt wurde, dann ist was passiert/oder beinahe und das sollte der Bereichsleiter dann auch wissen.


----------



## martin2 (8 April 2016)

Lass dir eine kräftige Hupe anbauen, die bei Auslösung des NH startet, dass erzeugt Aufmerksamkeit, auch im echten Notfall. Mitarbeiter aktenkundig über Nothalt unterweisen. Entsprechende Mitarbeiter die aus Lust und Laune dort "spielen" werden abgemahnt - mutwillige Störung des Betriebsablaufs.

Quittieren und generell bedienen dürfen immer & nur die unterwiesenen Mitarbeiter. Nicht unterwiesene MA können die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen der einzelnen Anlage nicht kennen - frag mal eure Arbeitsschutzmann-frau.


----------



## Pimp.my.PC (8 April 2016)

> Generell ist es doch so, dass bei einem abschließbaren Not-Halt  der  Schlüssel von dem abgezogen und mitgenommen wird, der den Not-Halt   ausgelöst hat und nachher mit dem Schlüssel wieder quittiert.


Also können die Schlüssel während dem Betrieb im Taster stecken bleiben?



> Ein Hochregallager stellt ja bauartbedingt eine Maschine mit Hintertretbarkeit dar.
> D.h., die Gefahrenbereiche sind eingezäunt und müssen so ausgeführt   werden, dass wenn ein Mitarbeiter durch eine Schutztür ins Innere geht,   kein anderer die Tür schließt und wieder einschaltet.
> Dies wird in der Regel auch über einen Schlüsselschalter an den   Sicherheitstüren realisiert, den der Mitarbeiter dann abzieht und mit   nimmt.
> Da gibt es verschiedene Systeme, je nach Anwendungsfall.


Klar, die Bereiche sind eingezäunt. Man kann diese auch nur betreten,  wenn man die Betreibsart auf HAND umschaltet, den  Betriebsarten-Schalter-Schlüssel mitnimmt und sich damit an der  jeweiligen Tür anmeldet. 



> Ein Not-Halt sollte nicht von einem Mitarbeiter als "Anlage ausschalten" genutzt werden, sondern nur wenn Gefahr besteht.
> Daher, so ist es bei uns, wird ein Not-Halt so gut wie nie von einem Mitarbeiter ausgelöst.
> Daher sollte hinterfragt werden, warum der Not-Halt öfters ausgelöst wird.


Wird er nicht, es geht hier eher um die Frage, was wir mit den Schlüsseln machen sollen.


> Lass dir eine kräftige Hupe anbauen, die bei Auslösung des NH startet, dass erzeugt Aufmerksamkeit, auch im echten Notfall.


Die haben wir 



> ...frag mal eure Arbeitsschutzmann-frau.


Der ist sich da auch unsicher.


Das mit dem "spielen" an den Knöpfen ist nicht ein so großes Problem, wie vielleicht von einigen aufgefasst, aber schon vorgekommen.

Danke für eure Anregungen, wir werden uns jetzt mal mit allen verantwortlichen zusammensetzen. Mir fehlte lediglich so ein bisschen die Grundlage.

LG und schönes WE


----------



## Blockmove (9 April 2016)

Bei unseren neueren Anlagen haben wir die ganzen Schlüssel (oder auch Passworte) durch Euchner EKS ersetzt.
Damit lassen sich verschiedene Zugriffstufen sauber definieren. Das system gibt es auch in sicherer Ausführung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (9 April 2016)

Hallo,
das ist abhängig vom Verwender der Maschine und von dem Niveau der Mitarbeiter.
Es gibt sehr viele Maschinen (die meisten) da ist die manuelle Rückstellfunktion ein Taster (ohne Schlüssel).
Bei RGB ist meist eine weitläufige Anlage mit Unübersichtlichkeit gegeben, so dass man sich vergewissern muss das, dass zur Auslösung führende Problem beseitigt ist, bevor man die Anlage erneut startet. Grundlegend ist es so das man Vorort Rückstellung muss was aber schon mit dem Rastenden Not-Halt Gerät gegeben ist.
Also der Schlüsselschalter ermöglicht es dem Verwender, Betreiber der Anlage Verantwortlichkeiten zu vergeben, so dass der „einfache“ Lagerarbeiter die Anlage nach Not-Halt nicht starten kann. Das muss dann z.B. der Schichtführer. Wenn es nur qualifiziertes Personal an der Anlage gibt ist das nicht notwendig. Die Realität zeigt aber dass es gut ist wenn eine verantwortliche Person diese Schlüssel hat.
Normen:
DIN EN 528, DIN EN 619
DIN EN ISO 13850 und der Entwurf dazu
DIN EN ISO 13849-1 .5.2.2
Und weitere


----------

